# White circular spot/scab on puppy's head?



## copperdog (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello, my 8 month old lab puppy, Copper has a small circular spot on his head. When I took a closer look it looked like a white scab but is a little bit red too. Could it be an insect bite or an allergic reaction? It isn't itchy, but he has been itching his body a little more even though the spot is on his head. I noticed it a few weeks ago but haven't been able to go to the vet to get it checked out and would like to research first before I spend the money for a vet visit. I've attached some photos of it too, sorry if its not very clear though. 

Thanks!

-S.A.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I would get it checked out for ringworm just to be on the safe side.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree to get it checked out. 

It could be nothing. It could be something. Better safe then sorry.

Good Luck! Hope all goes well<3

~Erica~


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Possibly ringworm which people and other pets can get.


----------



## annabalber (Jan 17, 2021)

did u ever find out what it is? my dog has the same thing


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

The original poster hasn't been around in seven years, and this thread is eight years old. I'm closing it to further replies.


----------

